# Which mill?



## Swesson (Nov 6, 2013)

It's time to buy a mill but which one? I've got a budget of around £600 I've looked at these two but I don't know which is best. Any advice anyone?


http://www.spgtools.com/viewtool.php?pid=22
http://www.chestermachinetools.com/conquest-mill-super-4001-p.asp


----------



## don-tucker (Nov 6, 2013)

Mine is a warco same as the Chester by the look of it,added DRO and it has done all I wanted of it,but you have to remember it is only a small machine.
Don


----------



## Swesson (Nov 8, 2013)

So I settled for this one   http://www.spgtools.com/viewtool.php?pid=109

Hope i've done right. Should be here next week.


----------



## DJP (Nov 22, 2013)

If you have not used this mini mill type before be sure to take up all of the gear lash in the fine adjusting knob for vertical tool position. When you engage the fine control, lock the gib then take up the lash. Release the gib lock, adjust vertical position then lock the gib before making a cut.

That was the only surprise I had when first operating this mini mill.


----------



## velocette (Nov 22, 2013)

DJP said:


> If you have not used this mini mill type before be sure to take up all of the gear lash in the fine adjusting knob for vertical tool position. When you engage the fine control, lock the gib then take up the lash. Release the gib lock, adjust vertical position then lock the gib before making a cut.
> 
> That was the only surprise I had when first operating this mini mill.



This is PITA on this type of mill consider an "Air Spring" conversion to alleviate this problem Or a "Counter Weight" 

Nice mill with the belt drive and Brushless DC motor with 3/4 hp on tap much improved on earlier models with gear drive and all the noise that went with them.

The tilting column can be a source of flexing causing chatter this can be helped if you add a  Heavy stiffener plate instead of the Cupped Washer and bolt it to the base with suitable packings fabricated to fit.

Eric


----------



## Capt,n John (Nov 23, 2013)

That mill looks like a Harbor Freight mill.   China made, but useable.


----------

